

Indian Programmers vs. American Programmers: Whose Code Is Best? - DevBattles
http://www.devbattles.com/en/sand/post-504-

======
vipulam
"If I'm looking for Web programmers, I'm better off looking for those people
in the U.S"

This needs more context. I am a Rail Developer, so will speak about that.
There is a fledging Ruby on Rails community in India. India has one Rails
Core, 1-3 Rails issues-team devs and tons of contributors to Ruby on Rails
-contributors.rubyonrails.org. It hosts one of the biggest asian Ruby
conference - rubyconfindia.org, and has many businesses thriving around it.
Web development is a big thing here.

Again the comparison is incomplete, without more statistics. Either way, it
doesn't matter where a developer is from, if he's amongst the best ones around
the world.

